# Oblivion: keine Sprachausgabe!



## Fipseman (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,

 Ich habe heute das erste mal Oblivion installiert.
 Dazu hab ich gleich ein paar Mods installiert, nämlich folgende:
 - Jarrod's Mod --> neue Texturen
 - Mod zur verbesserten Darstellen der Landschaft
 - Singler's Rundumverbesserungen
 - Short Gras
 - Improved Faces
 - Better Gras
 Wie es scheint, funktionieren die Mods auch.

 Das Problem ist, dass ich seit dem ersten Gespräch mit dem Gefangenen in der Zelle gegenüber keine Sprache mehr höre. Die Leute reden zwar mit mir, aber nichtmal ihre Lippen bewegen sich.
 Jetzt Frage ich mich, ob das mit den Mods zusammenhängt, die ich installiert habe? Dem würde aber entgegenstehen, dass ich ganz am Anfang ja noch Sprache hörte.
 Liegt es dann an meinem Soundchip? Es ist ein Realtek AC97 (ALC850 Codec) auf dem Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9. Ich glaube, dass ich die neusten Treiber drauf habe, die NForce-Treiber von PCGH-DVD vom der letzten Ausgabe.
 Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2006)

einige leute inkl, mir haben auch ohne mods mit einem soundbug zu kämpfen: man hört die stimmen nur, wenn man SEITLICH zu den sprechenden steht. wenn man sie genau anschaut hört man nix oder kaum was. so als ob das game den sund über eine centerbox bringen will, die gar nciht vorhanden ist.

bei 1:1 gesprächen, also mit eigenen gesprächsoptionen, aber ist der sound da.


----------



## Fipseman (26. Mai 2006)

Herbboy am 26.05.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> einige leute inkl, mir haben auch ohne mods mit einem soundbug zu kämpfen: man hört die stimmen nur, wenn man SEITLICH zu den sprechenden steht. wenn man sie genau anschaut hört man nix oder kaum was. so als ob das game den sund über eine centerbox bringen will, die gar nciht vorhanden ist.
> 
> bei 1:1 gesprächen, also mit eigenen gesprächsoptionen, aber ist der sound da.



 Also so wie ich das in Erinnerung hab, hör ich eigentlich nie was.
 Als der Kaiser mit mir 1:1 sprach (mit Gesprächsoptionen) hab ich auch nix gehört.
 Ich bin dann aber mal raus in die Wildnis, da stand dann so ne Tussi die Skamps beschwor. Das Selbstgespräch das die führte konnte ich komischerweise aber auch hören.

 edit:
 Ich hab jetzt mal neue Treiber (http://www.giga-byte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2206) installiert.
 Im Ergebnis kommt leider auch nix anderes dabei raus.

 edit2:
 Ich hab jetzt in der readme von Singler’s Oblivion-Mod v1.07 folgendes gelesen:
_"Oblivion-Audio_v2 Schaltet den Hardware-Sound aus, da einige Soundkarten angeblich Probleme bei Ovlivion haben."_
 Würde es was bringen, wenn man den wieder einschaltet?
 Ich würd's auf jeden Fall mal probieren, nur weiß ich leider nicht wo ich den wieder einschalte. In den Spiel-Optionen ist diesbezüglich nichts zu finden...
 Weiß jemand wo's geht?


----------



## Fipseman (27. Mai 2006)

Fipseman am 26.05.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.05.2006 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_schiieeb...
 weiß keiner mehr Rat?_


----------



## olstyle (27. Mai 2006)

Fipseman am 26.05.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> _"Oblivion-Audio_v2 Schaltet den Hardware-Sound aus, da einige Soundkarten angeblich Probleme bei Ovlivion haben."_
> Würde es was bringen, wenn man den wieder einschaltet?
> Ich würd's auf jeden Fall mal probieren, nur weiß ich leider nicht wo ich den wieder einschalte. In den Spiel-Optionen ist diesbezüglich nichts zu finden...
> Weiß jemand wo's geht?


Das ist ein Eintrag in der ini, genaueres weiß ich leider auch nicht. Musst halt gucken ob da irgend ein eintrag mit sound auf false (0) steht.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Fipseman (27. Mai 2006)

olstyle am 27.05.2006 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fipseman am 26.05.2006 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich hab da einen Eintrag namens "bUseSoftwareAudio3D=0" gefunden.
 Wenn ich den auf 1 ändere höre ich gar nichts mehr, weil die Lautstärkeregler im Spiel ganz unten sind. Sie zu erhöhen bringt aber nichts.  
 Ansonsten sind alle Einträge mit Sound auf 1, s.B.:
 - bUseSoundDebugInfo=1
 - bMusicEnabled=1
 - bSoundEnabled=1

 Mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden, dass es an Singler's Übersetzungen liegt. Wenn ich die nicht aktiviere, dann hab ich ne Sprachausgabe.
 Wenn ich aber, weil ich natürlich ne ordentliche Übersetzung will, die Mod "Oblivion Deutsch V2.03" verwende läuft das Spiel gar nicht. Egal ob andere Mods installiert sind oder nicht.

 So langsam bin ich echt am Ende mit meinem Latein.
 Das Spiel ohne die einschlägigen Mods zu spielen erscheint mir aber als nicht sinnvoll. Es würde mir keinen Spass machen, wenn ich wüsste, dass es besser ginge. 

 Wann kommt eigentlich ein offizieller Patch? Kommt überhaupt einer?
 Da warte ich schon so lange auf das Spiel und es ist immer noch so unausgereift....


----------



## Fipseman (28. Mai 2006)

Für den Fall, dass noch jemand die Probleme hat wie ich:
 Bei mir lags doch nicht an den Übersetzungen.
 Es lag an dem ITF (Improved-Facial-Textures) - Mod:
http://www.tessource.net/files/cache/4282.html

 Seit ich den Mod deaktiviert habe funktioniert's problemlos.


----------

